# [HARD] Velocidad de disco SATA, ¿normal? (solucionado)

## Foxandxss

Buenas, me he comprado un disco SATA recientemente e instalado Gentoo en ella (siempre he tenido gentoo en un ATA normal)

Me he dado cuenta que a veces me da tironcillos el PC cuando compila algo bestia, como por ejemplo wxGTK, el hdparm del disco IDE da esto:

# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2060 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1030.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  226 MB in  3.03 seconds =  74.66 MB/sec

En un principio diria que es normal, sin embargo esto da el SATA:

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2052 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1026.02 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  224 MB in  3.01 seconds =  74.43 MB/sec

Es muy similar, y eso no debe ser normal, este SATA es sata 300 y mi placa lo soporta, deberia dar valores 3 veces más grandes, ¿no?

tengo DMA activado en la placa, mi controladora es una jmicron, pero ya en kernel 2.6.22 esta más que soportado. Asi que, ¿es esto normal, o me falta algo en el kernel?

Un saludo y gracias.Last edited by Foxandxss on Mon Aug 27, 2007 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kropotkin

yo con un disco sata también de 300, y mi placa también con jmicron que soporta los 300, obtengo los mismos resultados que tu.

```

localhost etc # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2340 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1169.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  224 MB in  3.00 seconds =  74.57 MB/sec
```

Saludos.

----------

## Popolous

Yo tengo un disco duro SATA en un Dell Inspiron 6400 y los resultados son estos:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # hdparm -tT /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

Imagino que los resultados cambiarán dependiendo de qué estés haciendo en ese momento (compilando, jugando, con OO...). No he visto la ayuda de hdparm, pero imagino que influirá toda actividad que hagas mientras estás haciendo el test con hdparm.

¡Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

Que un disco SATA tenga un bus disco-pc tres veces más rápido que el que lleva otro disco ATA100, eso sólo significa que las transferencias desde la cache del disco al pc son 3 veces más rápidas. Pero no afecta a la latencia del disco, ni a su tiempo medio de acceso, ni a su velocidad de transferencia disco-cache. Si los discos son similares, obtendrás un rendimiento similar.

Además, un disco SATA300 sólo transferirá datos a esa velociad si está conectado a una controladora SATA300 en la placa base de un PC (o a una controladora PCI express rápida). Si la controladora está en una tarjeta PCI estándar, has de tener en cuenta que el bus PCI tiene un ancho de banda de 133 MB/seg... compartido entre TODAS las tarjetas.

Por si fuera poco, aunque el disco y la controladora sean SATA300, asegúrate de que está funcionando a esa velocidad. Los discos SATA300 tienen un jumper para seleccionar la velocidad (300 ó 150) por motivos de compatibilidad con controladoras más antiguas.

La controladora jmicron tengo entendido que es la IDE normal, y se emplea en equipos recientes cuyo chipset ya solo soporta SATA.

----------

## kropotkin

http://event.asus.com/2006/mb/P5B/models.html

Según la pagina del fabricante, tengo 6 puertos sata 3Gb/s (P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP)

pero la salida de dmesg dice...

```

dmesg | grep "SATA max"

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8850100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8850180 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001ec00 ctl 0x0001e882 bmdma 0x0001e400 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001e800 ctl 0x0001e482 bmdma 0x0001e408 irq 19

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001d400 ctl 0x0001d082 bmdma 0x0001c880 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0001d000 ctl 0x0001cc02 bmdma 0x0001c888 irq 19

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## Coghan

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> http://event.asus.com/2006/mb/P5B/models.html
> 
> Según la pagina del fabricante, tengo 6 puertos sata 3Gb/s (P5B Deluxe/WiFi-AP)
> 
> pero la salida de dmesg dice...
> ...

 

Esto es correcto, debe ser así, si quieres estar seguro prueba esto:

```
dmesg |grep "SATA link"
```

Te dirá algo como esto:

```
ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

```

Fíjate en los 3.0 Gbps

----------

## kropotkin

```

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

1.5 :S, y mi controladora según las especificaciones es de 3.0 y mi disco es un seagate de 250gigas que tambien es de 3.0 :s

----------

## Coghan

Revisa el jumper del disco que no esté a 1.5 según indica pcmaster más arriba.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Revisa el jumper del disco que no esté a 1.5 según indica pcmaster más arriba.

 

Gracias, revise el disco y tenia un jumper pequeño, lo saque y ahora:

```

kropotkinix@localhost ~ $ dmesg |grep "SATA link"

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

```

Saludos.

----------

## Foxandxss

Buenas, tengo el jumper quitado (me he dedicado a arreglar PCS y un jumper es lo primero que miro) mi placa también es una P5B y aguanta SATA 300.

peeero:

dmesg | grep "SATA link"

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

tengo un hda (IDE) y un sda (el sata)

¿Qué puede pasar?

Gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Que un disco SATA tenga un bus disco-pc tres veces más rápido que el que lleva otro disco ATA100, eso sólo significa que las transferencias desde la cache del disco al pc son 3 veces más rápidas. Pero no afecta a la latencia del disco, ni a su tiempo medio de acceso, ni a su velocidad de transferencia disco-cache. Si los discos son similares, obtendrás un rendimiento similar.
> 
> 

 

Como bien comentas, una cosa es la velocidad máxima teórica del bus (según una hoja de especificaciones), y otra muy distinta la velocidad que alcanza en un sistema real. En cualquier sistema informático, las cosas rara vez dependen de un solo elemento, sino que todos ellos interaccionan para producir un resultado. El disco duro es un componente esencialmente mecánico, y eso limita su velocidad de manera intrínseca. Los tiempos de acceso de los discos duros están en el rango de los milisegundos, por poner un ejemplo, mientras que en componentes electrónicos contamos en términos de nanosegundos, o incluso más pequeños en ciertos componentes como los registros de la cpu o la caché de la misma.

Además, está todo lo que ya comentas y que no hace falta repetir.

Mi controladora es ya algo antigua, y arroja unas cifras más o menos similares a las que se exponen en el primer post.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> Buenas, tengo el jumper quitado (me he dedicado a arreglar PCS y un jumper es lo primero que miro) mi placa también es una P5B y aguanta SATA 300.
> 
> peeero:
> 
> dmesg | grep "SATA link"
> ...

 

Pregunta...

la tienes en modo ide o en modo ahci?

Saludos   :Wink: 

pd: si tienes en modo ide y la cambias a ahci y tienes windows instalado en algún disco sata, déjame decirte que windows no partira ni palos, ya que debes hacer unos "trucos" un tanto molestos para instalar el controlador ahci.

----------

## Foxandxss

La tengo en modo IDE, sinceramente, no se que diferencia hay entre IDE y AHCI, podrias decirmelo? y lo de windows, no vendria mal tampoco  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

El modo IDE emula una controladora IDE estándar, y el modo AHCI es el modo nativo SATA.

----------

## kropotkin

claro, supuestamente en modo ahci se debiera notar alguna mejora en velocidad de acceso a los disco y esas cosas, además de que se activa el NCQ si tus discos soportan esa opción. en modo ide el ncq no funciona.

para que funcione en windows el modo ahci se debe hacer esto.

http://www.adslzone.net/postt76546.html&sid=1665d1e3c306c577d87d9c13576c1f46

Saludos.

----------

## bontakun

holas...

las velocidades de transferencias de los discos duros estan correctas ya se ven mas afectadas por la velocidad de rotacion de los mismos (por eso los HDD de un  ntbook normalmente son mas lentos)... el que tu disco sea sata o sata2 no lo hace necesariamente mas rapido q un ata... ya que sata no es nada mas q un nombre para un tipo de cable... el disco duro propiamente no a cambiado casi nada

http://www.chilehardware.com/Manuales/Guias/-Discos-Duros%3A-Conceptos%2C-Configuraciones-e-Historia-200608221786.html#41

saludos

----------

## Foxandxss

Bueno, teniais razón, el hdparm no ha variado, pero ahora:

dmesg | grep "SATA link"

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ya lo tengo bien funcionando, aunque el XP ha reventado, bah, ya lo reinstalaré, no tenia nada instalado jejeje.

----------

## kropotkin

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> Bueno, teniais razón, el hdparm no ha variado, pero ahora:
> 
> dmesg | grep "SATA link"
> 
> ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> ...

 

si arreglaste el tema cambiando de ide a ahci xp no podras reinstalarlo amenos de que tengas un dusco con los dirvers e instarlaos cuando comienza la instalacion.

es preferible instalarlos drivers iniciando windows en modo ide, instarlos los driver, apagar el equipo cambiar a modo ahci.y luego encender la maquina y todo funcona ok, yo deje un link en el foro que explica como hacerlo.

saludos.

----------

## Foxandxss

Ya, segui la guia, pero dejo de arrancar windows, ya ni dejandolo como antes funciona, pantallazo azul en el arranque, tp me importa, no tenia ni drivers instalados  :Razz: , y tengo un disquette ya preparado

----------

